# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  АЛКОГОЛЬ! До, во время и после беременности, на гв и вообще по жизни...

## Ramadana

Хотелось бы обсудить тему АЛКОГОЛЯ, такого как вино красное и белое, водка, пиво, шампанское, коктейли, настойки, в том числе и лечебные, но содержащие спирт...

Что вы считате полезным, что не приемлемым в разные периоды девушки-мамы: просто по жизни, во время беременности, на гв и тд.

Так же хотела узнать ваше мнение на видеоролик академика Жданова:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HKhOL431yA

алкоголь и беременность:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDGTkFUubBE

влияние алкоголя:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_leobB3p2w


пиво и женщины:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT8tI...eature=related

----------


## kiara

Мы с мужем уже более 3-х лет не употребляем алкоголь ни в каком варианте и ни при каких обстоятельствах...
До этого пили, я всегда очень мало, он пил исключительно водку, тоже умеренно. Пили алкоголь исключительно ради вкусового наслаждения, как только "чуяли повышение градуса" - прекращали)
Полезным мы алкоголь ни считаем ни разу, рассказы о пользе красного вина считаем сказками, может чему-то оно и полезно, но вреда все равно больше, хотя бы потому, что сосуды от такой "тренировки" со временем сильно изнашиваются - мы это с мужем на себе ой как ощутили, вернее он ощутил, а я наблюдала все это. Поэтому приняли решение - и вот алкоголю нет места в нашей жизни совсем.

----------


## Kusya

> не употребляем алкоголь ни в каком варианте и ни при каких обстоятельствах...


и мы!  
Ramadana спасибо за ссылочки

----------


## Ramadana

и мы с мужем не употребляем 
очень сложно со свекровью, она считает, что полезно иногда "желудок обжечь" или стресс убрать
вот и спорим постоянно

----------


## kiara

Как здорово встречать единомышленников)
Ramadana,  у свекрови весьма интересная мысль про "обжечь желудок")))) Это для какой, интересно, цели - из серии "как закалялась сталь"? Или микробы убивает?)
На самом деле, действительно очень интересно, сколько всяких историй ходит в народе о пользе алкоголя.

----------


## yakudza

немного разбавлю вашу безалкогольную компанию))))
Очень уважаю решение людей не пить вообще, но сама к этому не стремлюсь.

Я считаю, что умеренное употребление алкоголя - это вполне нормально. Так же как есть мясо, например. Есть, конечно, вегетарианцы - это их выбор.
Мне в Москве как-то пару раз сильно  помог коньяк - сразу прошла голова и снялось напряжение. Не вижу вреда в 50 граммах. Не в день и не раз в неделю, а тогда, когда действительно плохо.
Шампанское на Новый год - это традиция в нашей стране. Треть бокала (то, что остается, когда пена осела) в праздник тоже никого не убьет. Ни в беременность, ни в период лактации не считаю нужным отказываться от этого. 
100 грамм вина на праздник тоже могу себе позволить (в период лактации да, в беременность только если оочень захочется).

Проблема не в том, что употреблять спиртное вообще нельзя. А в том, что не у всех хватает сил/выдержки/терпения/или я-не-знаю-чего-еще чтобы не злоупотреблять.
Даже не так. Мы сами не можем дать себе 100% гарантию, что не перейдем грань от "выпившего" к "пьяному".
Поэтому проще отказаться совсем.

----------


## Ramadana

Киара, ее мнение, что алкоголь убивает радионуклиды

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я за компанию могу отпить глоток шампанского или вина красного. Но это бывает ТАК редко, что-таки не в счет.
Про вред физическому и психическому здоровью от злоупотребления, а практически всегда возникает злоупотребление, т.к. алкоголь расслабляет и остановиться сложно. Проще полностью исключить, мне так видится. Ясен пень, что вредно. Это зависимость. 

А также я думала-думала про себя и пришла к выводу, что люблю не столь вкус этого глотка шампанского или вина, сколь атмосферу праздника, поэтому и в беременность, и на гв, могу налить себе в красивый бокал киселя-сока-морса и с ТЕМ ЖЕ, если не с бОльшим удовольствие пить. Причем такое же отношение у меня к чаю. Я люблю не сам вкус, а атмосферу чаепития, когда горячий напиток, кружка греет руки, компания согревает сердце, поэтому уже несколько лет в 80% случаев пью не чай, а горячую воду и испытываю от этого только положительные эмоции.

----------


## kiara

> Киара, ее мнение, что алкоголь убивает радионуклиды


Алкоголь убивает все живое...Но вот радионуклииды...Уж лучше их выводить с помошью кальцинизации, т.е. употреболять яичную скорлупу.

----------


## kiara

> немного разбавлю вашу безалкогольную компанию))))
> Проблема не в том, что употреблять спиртное вообще нельзя. А в том, что не у всех хватает сил/выдержки/терпения/или я-не-знаю-чего-еще чтобы не злоупотреблять.
> Даже не так. Мы сами не можем дать себе 100% гарантию, что не перейдем грань от "выпившего" к "пьяному".
> Поэтому проще отказаться совсем.


Не соглашусь. Вижу проблему именно в  том, что однажды, оооочень -ооочень давно в традицию вошло питие алкоголя и такая плотная зависимость от этого случилась, что поколения из поколений видят в его употреблении норму...
Но и шампанское на НГ - всего лишь образ, стереотип...
Домик верно написала - атмосфера, это часть атрибутики - замените это слагаемое другой жидкостью и сумма не изменится.
А еще мы глубоко уверены, что даже грамм выпитого алкоголя не проходит бесследно! *видимо, это осознание приходит с возрастом))) кхе-кхе*
Именно в этом и есть проблема - в понимании и осознании ВРЕДА! 
А вопрос выдержки и проч...это как-то не серьезно. Нет явной зависимости - ты всегда контролируешь свои сознательные действия, есть зависимость-значит уже есть патологические изменения и речь идет о болезни.

----------


## Ramadana

kiara, 10+

----------


## Kusya

Как IKEA помогает развивать наших детей.

ДУКТИГ
Главные черты
- Стимулирует ролевые игры; дети развивают социальные навыки, подражая взрослым и придумывают свои роли. 
http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/00190689/

----------


## kazangi

Вик, нет слов...

----------


## kiara

Вот на ту же тему...зарисовочка типичная при 90% случаев. Родители возмущенно и недовольно на наш запрет алкоголя в *детском* заведении на *детском* празднике "что, даже ДЕТСКОЕ шампанское нельзя?!! на вопрос " а зачем?" - гениальный ответ: "чтобы было ощущение праздника у детей!"..... То есть - сам праздник со всей его атрибутикой, гостями, подарками, самим приходом в любое детское заведение, программой и ты ды - не фига не праздник без имитации алкоголя на столе....я каждый раз холодею от таких ответов родителей(((( И каждый раз вздрагиваю от характерного звяканья тары об пол "ой, нельзя, да, ну мы это так, на всякий случай"...И почти половина предлагает бармену "сбегать" втихаря от хозяев(((но бармен заодно с хозяевами)
А вообще грустно от всего этого...

----------


## Jazz

Оксан, ответ родителей, который ты написала, просто гениален! Смешно, если бы не было так грустно...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень грустно все это, да. Поражает, что несмотря на запреты все равно проносят на всякий случай. Ойоо.

----------


## mamaRita

Слушайте, я почитала вас и все размышляю на эту тему... В целом согласна с антиалкогольными размышлениями: сама никогда ничего крепкого не пила, да и малокрепкого по большому счету тоже. А со временем (и известными обстоятельствами :Smile: ) и совсем перестала практически. Но! Вот какой момент меня смущает: вкус. Я убеждена, что алкоголь был введен в употребление не столько ради эффекта, сколько ради вкуса (возможно и не права, чисто интуитивно). По моему мнению мало что может сравниться со вкусом десертного крымского вина, например. Вкус Asti Martini тоже обожаю. И также люблю дегустации винодельческих заводов (на которых по правилам, вообще-то, должен выпиваться 1 глоток, долго смаковаться и ... выплевываться!!!! То есть дело действительно во вкусе, в букете). И существуют ведь институты вина, и сомелье, и коллекционеры редких сортов, а в кухнях наверное всех народов мира алкоголь добавляется в определенные блюда, улучшая их... Это я все к тому, что данный вопрос не столь однозначен. И отрицая алкоголь в принципе, мы отрицаем не только то, что связано с его неумеренным питием, но и традиции, национальный колорит, многообразие вкусов и ощущений, существующих на земле. ИМХО.

----------


## Jazz

Рита, согласна с тобой, поэтому вовсе и не отрицаю (о чем высказывалась выше в теме))) Я вот только однозначно не принимаю злоупотребления и пропаганды этой темы среди "детского населения".

----------


## kiara

Вкус никто не отменял)))) И я пила когда-то исключительно ради вкусовых наслаждений. Но "цена" последствий меня не устраивала. Даже от отличнейшего вина где-нибудь на средиземном побережье, со свежей тарелкой морских гадов, я утром могла почувствовать дискомфорт вечернего наслаждения(( а после голова сразу давала о себе знать неприятным гудением и вообще эффектом "хмелька". Это мне не нравилось категорически. Поэтому для себя, сопоставляя традиции и колорит против этого "хмелька", я выбрала и принесла в жертву не себя, а колорит)) Тут как выбор между "красиво" и "удобно" - шпилька на женской ноге - ну красиво, кто б спорил, но гарцевать в этом по парку с детем - не удобно ни разу, мне по крайней мере)
Но искомый вопрос я решила для себя однозначно))))И отрицаю его- алкоголь в любых ипостасях, а уж в контексте тех примеров - подавно!

----------


## Jazz

> Рита, согласна с тобой, поэтому вовсе и не отрицаю (о чем высказывалась выше в теме)))


Ой-ей! Сейчас просмотрела тему - оказывается, это я где-то в другом месте высказывалась... %-)

----------

